# Knife Fight Cooking Show



## mr drinky (Sep 24, 2013)

Maybe this has been posted here and I missed it, but tonight a new cooking show called 'Knife Fight' is premiering on the Esquire Channel (formerly G4). It is sort of like chopped in some way and there is no prize except a $3 knife. It is hosted by Ilan Hall, a Top Chef winner, but I must say it sort of looks cool. 

Here is the preview of it. 

[video]http://tv.esquire.com/videos/70001-knife-fight-extended-first-look[/video]

k.


----------



## quantumcloud509 (Sep 24, 2013)

Hm, that actually looks kind of interesting. Gonna have to find someone with cable tonight lol.


----------



## Justin0505 (Sep 24, 2013)

Looks interesting. I hope that the judging / characters that they get to judge are less terrible than on chopped.


----------



## Chuckles (Sep 24, 2013)

That looks cool


----------



## Crothcipt (Sep 25, 2013)

Watched about half a episode. The knives and tec. they were using was cool to watch, but the crowd shots were just meh... Hope it gets better with time. 

Also Nbc put Esquire on the Style channel, G4 is still there. It was a last min. thing I read on a site about this show. Also on early Sat. morn. 1 am here.


----------



## mr drinky (Sep 25, 2013)

I thought the same thing -- they didn't show enough cooking and too much intro and crowd shots. It would be nice to see the balance shift to the food. 

As for the judges, there are three. It seems like they have one entertainment type, one food-related judge, and Ilan. 

Also, because it is in LA the chefs are very LA-centric so far. I guess it makes sense as they say that they have been doing this after-hours informal food battle for a few years now at his LA restaurant. 

k.


----------



## JBroida (Sep 25, 2013)

yeah... i'm stoked for it... its a bunch of my friends, and i heard the filming was really fun... sadly, i could never make it to one, as its a bit far to drive after work


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Oct 1, 2013)

anyone know what that chef's knife is on the TV promo commercial? 

(at the end. sitting on the cutting board)


----------



## franzb69 (Oct 1, 2013)

watched two episodes. looks to be a real fun show.


----------

